# Bought me a hanging plant



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2020)

*Wish I knew what it was. I asked the person at the Garden Center, and she did not know!! And the manager was not around. I liked it, so I got it anyway.  I did a Google image search, but I was not close up enough, as the result came back "Yard".  It has spindly leaves and the tiny flowers are white.

 *


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2020)

I can't tell what it is, Marie... but it's very pretty.   I just bought a Boston fern last week; I ordered it with my groceries and it's actually really nice.  Who knew?


----------



## Warrigal (May 27, 2020)

Spindly leaves and small petals is a typical adaptation of Australian plants to avoid excessive loss of moisture in hot dry regions. Your plant may be from such a climate.


----------



## Pinky (May 27, 2020)

Can you take a closer photo, Marie?


----------



## gennie (May 27, 2020)

It's pretty.  The web site Houseplant411.com has helped me identify a lot of the  unlabeled plants I have picked up from a big box store.


----------



## Warrigal (May 27, 2020)

Is this the same plant?


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

It looks very nice. I hope you enjoy it, Marie.  
Good idea to treat yourself to something enjoyable to look at!

Very dainty foliage and flowers on it.  It looks very familiar to me, but I cannot remember what it would be called.

Wow, that's a great photo plant , that Warrigal just posted, beautiful, and it does look like it might be the same type!

If it is, you might have to cut a big hole in your beautiful porch/deck, for it, later on, Marie,
 OR perhaps, you'd have to move, just you and your plant, none of your other previous possessions needed.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Is this the same plant?


It does kind of look like that. At first I thought mine was Baby;s breath, but the leaves are not the same. I will try to take a closer up pic and post it here


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I can't tell what it is, Marie... but it's very pretty.   I just bought a Boston fern last week; I ordered it with my groceries and it's actually really nice.  Who knew?


I get a Boston Fern every year. I put in on a plant stand on the deck.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2020)

Be careful on the ladder, Marie!


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Those ferns are beautiful greenery, too.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2020)

*I went out and took a close up picture of the flowers and leaves, got back Petunia.  Now, I am no expert, but I am guessing this ain't no petunia   LOL

 @Pinky *


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)

Is it fragrant? Maybe a jasmine?

I did a Google image search...

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...IEHfGMCQUQ_B0wHXoECAMQAw#imgrc=WSt9D7Y-ap75hM


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2020)

For all you plant lovers. To identify plants. Download an app called Plant Net. Take a picture of the plant and the app will identify it .


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I went out and took a close up picture of the flowers and leaves, got back Petunia.  Now, I am no expert, but I am guessing this ain't no petunia   LOL
> 
> View attachment 107105 @Pinky *


When you bought it there was no plastic tag in the dirt saying what it was?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> When you bought it there was no plastic tag in the dirt saying what it was?


Nope/ First thing I looked for


----------



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> For all you plant lovers. To identify plants. Download an app called Plant Net. Take a picture of the plant and the app will identify it .


I will have to do that tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2020)

Lobelia Regatta White Trailing  Perennial?


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

I think that's it!


----------



## Judycat (May 28, 2020)

Yeah the flowers look like lobelia.


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2020)

I'm familiar with the blue lobelia; never saw the white. It does look like the flower!


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2020)

If it was jasmine, it would be overwhelmingly fragrant.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 28, 2020)

I love potted plants - so many things you can do with them.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> For all you plant lovers. To identify plants. Download an app called Plant Net. Take a picture of the plant and the app will identify it .


You finally gave me a reason to get a smart phone - but not quite enough of a reason to abandon my flip-phone.  I wish there was a version for the PC that would let you drag and drop an image to get an identification.  /-;


----------



## Gardenlover (May 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> You finally gave me a reason to get a smart phone - but not quite enough of a reason to abandon my flip-phone.  I wish there was a version for the PC that would let you drag and drop an image to get an identification.  /-;


I love that app - but for some reason it identifies everything in my backyard as Marijuana. [scratching head]


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> You finally gave me a reason to get a smart phone - but not quite enough of a reason to abandon my flip-phone.  I wish there was a version for the PC that would let you drag and drop an image to get an identification.  /-;


I can take a picture of the picture on the p.c. and it works if the original is sharp enough.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 28, 2020)

Okay - not everything. I have the plant with red flowery thingies and some trees too.   ☮


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I can take a picture of the picture on the p.c. and it works if the original is sharp enough.


But I would still need a smart phone to use the app, right?    /-;


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I love that app - but for some reason it identifies everything in my backyard as Marijuana. [scratching head]


Change the batteries. Smoke damage?


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> But I would still need a smart phone to use the app, right?    /-;


Well at least a phone with a camera and access to the Internet. Smart enough.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I went out and took a close up picture of the flowers and leaves, got back Petunia.  Now, I am no expert, but I am guessing this ain't no petunia   LOL
> 
> View attachment 107105 @Pinky *


Very pretty Marie, no better mood booster than an nice new house or yard plant, especially ones with flowers!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Lobelia Regatta White Trailing  Perennial?



I just used PlantNet, as suggested. You win the prize. That is what it is


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I'm familiar with the blue lobelia; never saw the white. It does look like the flower!


Yep, that is what it is


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> You win the prize.



What is the prize? 

One of those, delivered and put up, outside my window?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

Kaila said:


> What is the prize?
> 
> One of those, delivered and put up, outside my window?


A socially distant hug from me.  And bragging rights.


----------



## Camper6 (May 29, 2020)

I have used lobelia as a border plant but never realized it was a perennial.  I usually bought the plants as annuals.  I suppose it depends on the climate.  I have alternated the blue and white lobelia.  They fill in so nicely.


----------

